# Content Writing Jobs



## blue iris (Aug 28, 2008)

Are there any ' Content Writer' jobs in Abu Dhabi?I'm a content writer by profession. My husband is planning to move to Abu Dhabi in the next few months and for me job opportunities are looking bleak in that country. I did try few job sites, but I couldn't find any opportunities that suits my profile. 

Do I need to apply for a special work permit other than spouse visa if I have to work in Abu dhabi?


----------

